# Health Magazine has an IBS article



## IBSsuffer (Jan 12, 1999)

Health Magazine March 2004Has an article on IBS. Says "Got IBS? Get Hypnotized-It just might help." "Research now shows that hypnotheraphy may be one of the few effective treatments for irritable bowel syndrome." by Alice Lesch Kelly. Also talks about other methods that are worth trying. ----IBSsuffer


----------

